
Neil DeGrasse Tyson Teaches Scientific Thinking and Communication - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kPINNhHGNw
======
peter_d_sherman
Quote:

1:15 - 1:25 (approx):

"Search engines on the Internet _are the epitome of confirmation bias_ \-- and
you're going to use that as evidence that you're correct?"

-Neil DeGrasse Tyson

(Truer words were never spoken...<g>)

